# 3 day workout routine for mate



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Girls,

Wanted some help for a female friend I have, she has been going to the gym for a couple of years now but she wanted my help on sorting out a routine more weight training based.

She usually does 3 days a week due to a busy schedule, I was thinking along the lines of legs twice a week (including squats and deadlifts) and 1 all round upper body day? With a couple of cardio sessions attached to the end.

Opinions / advice really appreciated.

Cheers Luke


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Im sure if you check the stickies or do a search your find plenty of good quality information regarding this. She could do a total body workout , push/pull/legs for example. Plenty 3 day week training routines.


----------

